# another trip



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well since the little lady has been sick for the last month, and now feeling and doing better. I thought I would take her on a little trrip this coming weekend. I am taking her to Atmore AL. to the WIND CREEK CASINO. We both like the one arm bandits. We hope we will be thankful when we head back home.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad to hear the DW is feeling better.  Have fun pulling on those arms.  Safe trip.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 16, 2011)

Have a good safe trip.  Win lots of money!!


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, Hollis

Good to hear DW is doing better.
Remember to leave something for us poor folk!
Drive safely


----------



## akjimny (Nov 16, 2011)

Win enough to take all of us on the Alaskan cruise for the 2012 Meet & Greet.  :excitement:


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 16, 2011)

Now, Jim that is a realy good ideal. 
He could still take us all :triumphant: :triumphant:
I've been on an Alaskan Cruise before,,, But I'm willing to go again....... 
Take care


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 18, 2011)

OK here the deal, if I win enough I will take Maria on that cruise, with or with out the gang. soory my love comes first.


----------



## try2findus (Nov 18, 2011)

Have fun and win big Hollis$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JimE (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad to hear the wife is feeling better. We are doing the traditional Thanksgiving as well....packing up everyone and heading across the Red River to WinStar casino for the holiday.


----------

